# Pazzini: gol al Real Madrid al debutto col Levante. Video.



## admin (3 Febbraio 2018)

Una serata che Pazzini ricorderà per tutta la vita, probabilmente. L'attaccante italiano, al debutto con la maglia del Levante, ha timbrato, all'89', il gol del definitivo 2-2 nel match tra lo stesso Levante ed il Real Madrid.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2018)

che grande il pazzo, sono contentissimo per lui del quale conserverò comunque un buon ricordo
sicuramente non tra i più forti attaccanti che abbiamo avuto, ma mai scarso quando il bidone croato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2018)

Grande pazzo , ha comunque dimostrato sempre di essere un professionista


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2018)

è stato più degno lui con la nostra maglia di tanti altri, uno a caso kalinic.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Febbraio 2018)

Sono contento per lui.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Ma perché non prenderlo al posto del ciuccio croato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2018)

Gli vanno bene i debutti. Ricordo che segnò al debutto con l' Italia a Wembley se non erro.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Pazzo!


----------



## Dany20 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Ridendo e scherzando Pazzini sarebbe titolare anche in questo Milan povero di certezze in attacco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Pazzo!


----------



## Milo (4 Febbraio 2018)

Lo amo, e il verona muto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2018)

Non capisco perché è stato sbolognato così. Pazzini è un buon attaccante e un professionista serio. Come è possibile che non trovasse spazio nel verona poi?


----------

